# Negative vetassess outcome wiered



## loaikhamis2 (Jan 1, 2016)

Dear All,

I submitted my application to VETASSESS on the 25th of December for full skill assessment for the position Health and Safety Advisor.

I have a Bachelor degree of Pharmacy and more than 3 years of work experience as Health and Enviroment Safety Officer for the United Nations in Syria. I sent them my TOR, contract, payslips, trainings, qualifications, and everything that they would need.

Yesterday 01 01 2016, after 5 days of submitting my application and while it is very clear and posted on their website that VETASSESS is on leave from 25 to the 5th of January, i recieved an email yesterday saying that my assessment is completed and PDF result can be found attached

I logged in immediately to find out my outcome negative with no comments, i searched for the pdf format all the day and could not find where it was though the message says it is already available to download.

*Post partially deleted at poster's request - kaju/moderator*


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

loaikhamis2 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted my application to VETASSESS on the 25th of December for full skill assessment for the position Health and Safety Advisor.
> 
> ...


----------



## loaikhamis2 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks so much for your prompt reply.
I am not trying to say i am racism victim nor my application is ideal. Apologies for mentioning the word musilim here and i did not mean it at all, this is what some has suggested and put it here as the only suggestion i got 

Also i though maybe Australia wants certain nationalities and it is the right for any country to choose what nationality to bring

Apologies again and please ignore that sentence


----------



## loaikhamis2 (Jan 1, 2016)

Can you please help me? any advice? any possible explanation?

Please disregard that sentence about Islam,i want to delete it but not able to


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

loaikhamis2 said:


> Can you please help me? any advice? any possible explanation?
> 
> Please disregard that sentence about Islam,i want to delete it but not able to


You need to check with vetassess. I can however tell you categorically that any rejection has nothing whatsoever to do with your religion, no matter what your religion is. It is simply not a factor.

It may be because your Pharmacy degree does not relate closely enough to Health and Safety - in many positions, vetassess require that the qualification must be in a highly related field -but you would have to ask them. Perhaps they require degree-level qualifications in areas like Occupational and/or Environmental Health, Occupational Hygiene or Safety Management, and so on.

If the reason for the rejection was straightforward, there is no reason why it could not be done very quickly. 

I suspect that Vetassess, like DIBP, only close their offices for public contact over the Christmas/New Year break - staff are still there on the days that are not Public Holidays, (this year, 30 and 31 December) albeit at a reduced level; work is still done.

Best perhaps to contact vetassess and see what they have to say.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

With such limited information, one can only guess what went wrong there. Perhaps you can can enquire VETASSESS? Perhaps it has something to do with you working in or being from a conflict zone.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

loaikhamis2 said:


> Thanks so much for your prompt reply.
> I am not trying to say i am racism victim nor my application is ideal. Apologies for mentioning the word musilim here and i did not mean it at all, this is what some has suggested and put it here as the only suggestion i got
> 
> Also i though maybe Australia wants certain nationalities and it is the right for any country to choose what nationality to bring
> ...


I'm sure you know that race or religion has nothing whatsoever to do with anything, so dont dwell on that. Have think about the other things that may have caused the problem

Jo xxx


----------



## loaikhamis2 (Jan 1, 2016)

Guys i apologize that i meantioned that about nationality or religion i am so sorry lets please go over this. 

I do undertand states have the rights to take all measures to protect their security and it is no doubt islam is somehow poses a threat.. Becuase some radicals have tarnished the image and we are the vicitms.

Thats all i am not saying any way that racism is there it could have been security which i do understand...

Please forgive me guys for that and ask the moderator to delete the whole post if it is going to be misintepreted like this

thank you guys


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

loaikhamis2 said:


> Guys i apologize that i meantioned that about nationality or religion i am so sorry lets please go over this.
> 
> I do undertand states have the rights to take all measures to protect their security and it is no doubt islam is somehow poses a threat.. Becuase some radicals have tarnished the image and we are the vicitms.
> 
> ...


Dont worry about it. I'm sure those who understand the process will try to help you to discover the problem as best they can  

Jo xxx


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

loaikhamis2 said:


> Can you please help me? any advice? any possible explanation?
> 
> Please disregard that sentence about Islam,i want to delete it but not able to


Just to finalise this point about religion, and to make it perfectly clear - please be assured that your (or any) religion will have no bearing on your relationship with, or treatment by, Australian authorities. Any rejection is also nothing at all to do with where you are from, or security either - security checks are of course done, but they come later in the visa process, and there is hopefully no reason to assume such checks would be a problem for you. 

It does not work that way here, so be reassured that your religion is not a factor, and your assessment will simply be based on how you met the skills assessment by vetasses. 

Remember though that these positions (especially in the 1000-2000 ANZSCO ranges) are considered highly qualified, so they will likely be restrictive in the related formal qualifications that they can accept, as I suggested in my previous post - again, I suggest you contact them to confirm the details.


----------



## loaikhamis2 (Jan 1, 2016)

Ok thanks so much for this

guys i am coming from a warzone and you have no idea what 800 Australian dollars mean to me and no idea how difficult it is.
I am a stateless person orginally from Palestine and did all the best in my life to be qualified and the this door that Australia has opened is the only door for me to be consider a human being with a passport

Thats why i am in extreme shock and totally confused what to do next


----------



## loaikhamis2 (Jan 1, 2016)

as a stateless i had to spend triple the efforts of a normal human being to become a pharmacist and then to get a job and then to speak English and undertake IELTS and pass it. Would you believe that i had to smuggle myself from Syria to Lebanon to undertake the IELTS test in 2013 becuase i am not allowed entry to Lebanon nor to any country except for Turkey maybe
Thats why i a m under shock


----------



## loaikhamis2 (Jan 1, 2016)

Dont you think it could be a computer error??? as i did not find the pdf format as mentioned in the email


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

loaikhamis2 said:


> Guys i apologize that i meantioned that about nationality or religion i am so sorry lets please go over this.
> 
> I do undertand states have the rights to take all measures to protect their security and it is no doubt islam is somehow poses a threat.. Becuase some radicals have tarnished the image and we are the vicitms.
> 
> ...


No need to ask for forgiveness, and you don't need to apologise either. 

I can understand your concerns, but you need to understand that the Australian Government and most Australians too, want everyone to be treated equally.

The fact that there are some people that may cause problems means security checking takes place for many nationalities and countries within standard Australian visa processing (not what vetassess does anyway) - that does not reflect on you personally, or on Islam, or where you are from. 

So please don't assume that your religion, location, etc are a problem for you, they are not. 



loaikhamis2 said:


> Dont you think it could be a computer error??? as i did not find the pdf format as mentioned in the email


I don't think it's possible for anyone apart from vetassess to provide you with the information you need - if you can't find the pdf (if its not there) then you'll have to get in touch with them to find out the details - sorry, but I don't think we can help more than that.


----------



## loaikhamis2 (Jan 1, 2016)

i am not assuming i know who australian are and thats why i wanna go to Australia and live there
all greetings to Australia and Australians whatever the outcome is


----------



## loaikhamis2 (Jan 1, 2016)

Does anyone know where we usually find the pdf format?


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

loaikhamis2 said:


> as a stateless i had to spend triple the efforts of a normal human being to become a pharmacist and then to get a job and then to speak English and undertake IELTS and pass it. Would you believe that i had to smuggle myself from Syria to Lebanon to undertake the IELTS test in 2013 becuase i am not allowed entry to Lebanon nor to any country except for Turkey maybe
> Thats why i a m under shock


While your plight is certainly difficult, your circumstances have little to do with the migration process (except perhaps for a longer security check just before the visa decision). Australia skilled migration programs follow the rules, laws, regulations that were set up, regardless of the person's race, religion, and country. 

If you do not meet the assessment standards for your nominated occupation, it has nothing to do with your religion or location - it simply means that you are not (or not yet) skilled enough to be deemed as such. 

I assume that you applied for 251312 "Occupational*Health*and Safety*Adviser". A quick view of Vetassess occupation list shows this: 

"*A highly relevant field of study would be Occupational Health and Safety* which is the study of recognising, evaluating and controlling environmental factors associated with the interaction of individuals and the workplace (ASCED)."

In my opinion, your Bachelor degree of pharmacy is not relevant and it is not likely to have a major (or even minor) in OH&S. Additionally, your experience of 3 years is perhaps insufficient for the "skilled" title. 

In the other occupations, it is quite common for the assessing body (e.g., ACS) to consider 4 to 7 years of work experience if the applicant does not have a highly related qualification. Please just email Vetassess to query the reasons for the rejection.

Also for goodness sake, you should approach a MARA agent to run through your case. Based on what you are saying (stateless, not allowed entry to other countries), you are going to face a huge task in passing the character test.


----------



## loaikhamis2 (Jan 1, 2016)

i am completely convinced it is never about religion or ethnicity and apologies for not making myself clear again.

Thanks for this information and as i know it is quite normal to not have highly relevant qualification wheb you have excessive work ecperience in the same field. I do have 4 plus.

The strange thing is the fast processing time it is a record time 5 days and during days off

Also, could you please tell me what MARA is and what for ? Yes i am Palestinian born in Syria and considered stateless i only have travel documet for palestinian refugees in Syria

Best


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Why dont you try for asylum? I dont know how it works

For vetassess you need to double sure about relevancy of underlying qualification. Putting a advisory first would have saved your money. Also have some good consultation with expat forum members before taking steps if you cant afford professional migration advice.


----------



## loaikhamis2 (Jan 1, 2016)

i have 4 work experience of profession that is highly required in Australia. taking asylum routes takes 10 + years if succeeds 

Man i did nt take consultations as it apeared in the pocket what do thry need more than 4 work ecperience in exactly the same position and at the same level in one of the most reputable organization all over the world.

Still convienced it is a technical error or something.. as my application can never have been peoceed in the festive holiday and also i still dont find the pdf file that they said it is accessible in the online portal. In addition, please see what my pages still says



Status:
Completed
Outcome:
Negative
PAYMENT
Total amount payable:
AUD$ 810.00
Total amount paid:
AUD$ 810.00
DOCUMENT CHECKLIST

Application form and supporting documents received. Your application is currently being processed. If VETASSESS requires any further documentation in order to proceed with this application, you will be notified via email.
If you need further assistance, please contact us at [email protected]


----------



## loaikhamis2 (Jan 1, 2016)

VETASSESS OFFICES
Our offices will be closed over the festive period from 4:00 pm on Wednesday, 23rd December 2015 and reopen on Monday, 04th January 2016.
Wishing all our customers a joyful festive season and we look forward to seeing you in the New Year!
A voicemail may be left on +61 3 9655 4801 or e-mail us at [email protected]


How can i receive an email on 01 01 2016? office is closed


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

loaikhamis2 said:


> VETASSESS OFFICES
> Our offices will be closed over the festive period from 4:00 pm on Wednesday, 23rd December 2015 and reopen on Monday, 04th January 2016.
> Wishing all our customers a joyful festive season and we look forward to seeing you in the New Year!
> A voicemail may be left on +61 3 9655 4801 or e-mail us at [email protected]
> ...


Then it is surely a Technical error
Wish you luck with your assessment.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

loaikhamis2 said:


> VETASSESS OFFICES
> Our offices will be closed over the festive period from 4:00 pm on Wednesday, 23rd December 2015 and reopen on Monday, 04th January 2016.
> Wishing all our customers a joyful festive season and we look forward to seeing you in the New Year!
> A voicemail may be left on +61 3 9655 4801 or e-mail us at [email protected]
> ...


Having worked for a government agency (a public hospital) and also in the health care profession (I was a pharmacy technician for 12 years in Canada), I'd think that:

1) although the VETASSESS offices may be closed to public access, there are still people working in the office after "public access" business hours (i.e. on 23 December, there could very well be people in the office for another hour or two after the 4pm "closing for Christmas" closing time and also a skeleton crew in on the 24th) trying to keep the workflow smooth - you know what it's like in the dispensary in the run up to a holiday weekend, yes? the pharmacy may be closed to the public, but there's still orders/prescriptions that you've accepted waiting to be processed _plus_ all of the orders/'scripts that have been written since closing time - sometimes you wonder to yourself "how in the heck are we going to get through them all in a timely manner?"... the same would apply to the Vetassess business office - even though it's Christmas, it doesn't mean that the influx of applications stops, so it would be smart to have people in the office for as long as they can so that they can clear the work that they _do_ have before dealing with the Christmas Holiday backlog. 

Also, from a pharmacy standpoint, I honestly can't see how you can stretch the tasks of the pharmacist to match those of an OH&S officer... as much as I'd love for you to have been able to make a connection, there just doesn't seem to be a connect between the two occupations... your duties are more akin to the medicines side of things (physiology, how medicines affect the body etc) while duties of the OH&S officer lean more towards an environmental health aspect.

I'm sorry that you didn't get the result that you were after.


----------



## loaikhamis2 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks,
Though pharmacy is closely relevant and one of the requirements to OH&S, my 4 years plus work experience as OH S Advisor for an International organization should suffice.

Please dont forget that in Pharmacy we study much more than medicines and actions in human bodies, we study the physicals and chemicals and the Pharmacist is the best to assess a work environment is cleared from harmful chemicals for example. The Pharmacist has the knowledge to advise staff on how to get a health sit and how to be organize their offices to be healthy. Moreover, i have provided a number of training such as ETP, Safety and Security and workplace safety as supplementary to my qualification. 
Again, my work experience is enough according to their requirements 

The second point, lets assume they worked over the festive holiday, it would be more realestic to deal with applications that had been pending for months before not a freshly arrived application like mine. Meaning, there should be something wrong. Also, how can we justify that the pdf format letter is still not there while the message says it is attached and ready to be download


----------



## loaikhamis2 (Jan 1, 2016)

Also, most of the Australian universities ask for Pharmacy degree is one of the pre-requsite degrees to study Master degree in OH and S ! so it is relevant indeed.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

loaikhamis2 said:


> Thanks,
> Though pharmacy is closely relevant and one of the requirements to OH&S, my 4 years plus work experience as OH S Advisor for an International organization should suffice.
> 
> Please dont forget that in Pharmacy we study much more than medicines and actions in human bodies, we study the physicals and chemicals and the Pharmacist is the best to assess a work environment is cleared from harmful chemicals for example. The Pharmacist has the knowledge to advise staff on how to get a health sit and how to be organize their offices to be healthy. Moreover, i have provided a number of training such as ETP, Safety and Security and workplace safety as supplementary to my qualification.
> ...


Honestly, your attitude is rather negative. Let's get this clear. Australia does not owe you anything and whether you can get assessed as "skilled" or not is not up to your own definitions. At the very least, you need to understand what does your nominated occupation "Occupational Health and Safety Advisor" requires. 

OHS occupation is under Vetassess Group "A" list, as well as in ANZSCO "Skill Level 1". 

According to Vetassess, ALL group A occupations: 

*Qualification/s assessed at Australian Bachelor degree or higher degree with a highly relevant field of study and at least one year of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years. *

According to the ANZSCO classification: 

*Occupations at Skill Level 1 have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least  five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.
*

So to put things in perspective, you DO NOT have a highly relevant degree in OH & S. Whether your degree is able to apply for a Master's degree in OH & S is IRRELEVANT - For your information, the entry to a OH & S master's degree often requires a degree in either science, engineering, or health science. It does not mean that these bachelor degrees are all highly relevant to OH & S.

Now, you said that you have 4 years plus of working experience, correct? Look at the paragraphs that I have highlighted in bold. Obviously, you have not met either the Vetassess standards as well as the Skill Level 1 standards. 

If you indeed got a negative result from Vetassess, I am not surprised at all. In my opinion, they are entirely correct. You simply do not mean the requirements and the refusal could be very quick. Again, you do NOT appear to be meeting the minimum requirements to be deemed as "skilled enough". 

It does not matter if you have worked at the UN or in the smallest town on earth. The requirements do not change because you work in an international organization. Almost all the Skill Level 1 occupations require the applicant to have studied a highly relevant degree (basically if the course content matches close to 80% of the job description, which yours obviously do not). If the qualification is not relevant enough, at least 4 to 7 years of work experience will be required (which again, you have yet to fulfil).


----------



## loaikhamis2 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you Dave!

Your message is clear enough and you are right. 
I have 5 years of work experience as Mobile Safety Officer for an agency during study in the university but this was not declared as i thouugh my pose graduate experience would suffice.

Do you think declaring the above experience would assist?

Thanks again from heart


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

loaikhamis2 said:


> Thank you Dave!
> 
> Your message is clear enough and you are right.
> I have 5 years of work experience as Mobile Safety Officer for an agency during study in the university but this was not declared as i thouugh my pose graduate experience would suffice.
> ...


In my opinion, working experiences during your education years will NOT be relevant. Skill assessment bodies (such as Vetassess) typically only consider post-qualification work experiences. Also, for the points calculation for the skilled visas, usually only post-qualification work experiences get counted as relevant and gets points. 

Again, run your case pass a MARA-registered agent. Registered migration agents are registered with the Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority (MARA), and can provide guidance when the applicant's case is rather complicated - yours is obviously more complicated than the majority of migrants in this forum. 

You can find those MARA-registered agents that are in Australia and communicate with them via emails or skype. They usually charge a small fee for consultation, which is something you need at this moment in time.


----------



## loaikhamis2 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks again

Would you suggest i consult MARA or Vetassess advisory service? if MARA would you please provide me with a link so i can do the consultation right away. Bear in mind i am not in Australia okey?

Thanks bro


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

loaikhamis2 said:


> Thanks,
> Though pharmacy is closely relevant and one of the requirements to OH&S, my 4 years plus work experience as OH S Advisor for an International organization should suffice.
> 
> Please dont forget that in Pharmacy we study much more than medicines and actions in human bodies, we study the physicals and chemicals and the Pharmacist is the best to assess a work environment is cleared from harmful chemicals for example. The Pharmacist has the knowledge to advise staff on how to get a health sit and how to be organize their offices to be healthy. Moreover, i have provided a number of training such as ETP, Safety and Security and workplace safety as supplementary to my qualification.
> ...




Hi loaikhamis2,

Since i am on OSH professional , i been reading this thread from the first page.
For your info i got positive OSH advisor outcome on 24th December 2015.However, i am not happy with this outcome since Vetassess did not consider my 6 years experience.

Let me explain further:

1. I am working as OSH officer in Singapore for 9 years.
2. Bachelor degree in Chemical Engineering- Vetassess did not consider as highly relevant to OSH advisor occupation and not considered as AQF bachelor degree.
3. Master in Environmental Engineering from Singapore considered as highly relevant and equal to AQF master degree.

In between Bachelor and Master education i had worked for 6 years as OSH engineer which Vetassess did not consider.

Beside these, i have Cert IV in occupational safety and health , nebosh IGC, OSHAS 18000 auditor, Cert IV in Training and assessment and other safety professional course.

From January 2015 Vetassess has changed the criteria for OSH advisor occupation positive assessment .


Thanks with Regards
Syed


----------



## prasg (Apr 7, 2016)

Dear Experts

I have applied to check my documents and profile a month back . Since I have not getting update and 20 working days already passed , so pushed them to check my profile asap . So same day my case allotted to officer and same day they completed with negative out come .. 

Which is quite disappointing , however I am confident my profile is matching with the csol I applied ( more than 70% ) . So please advise what shall i do now ? below is the feedback summary from them .. 

Summary:
Based on the limited information provided, it is unlikely that you would receive an
overall positive assessment outcome against Customer Service Manager as it is
described in ANZSCO or for skills assessment purposes. This opinion is based
primarily on the apparent general management role you have/ are performing within
the transport and logistics industry.
VETASSESS is unable to suggest an alternative occupation for skills assessment
purposes at this time.``


----------



## Jai1704 (11 mo ago)

ashiqcep said:


> Hi loaikhamis2,
> 
> Since i am on OSH professional , i been reading this thread from the first page.
> For your info i got positive OSH advisor outcome on 24th December 2015.However, i am not happy with this outcome since Vetassess did not consider my 6 years experience.
> ...


----------

